# Some new Dayan puzzles (no)



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

So Dayan has teemed up with SS to make some puzzles after they heard about some of the new Moyu cubes. The cubes that they will be coming out with are: Skewb, 5x5, Pyraminx, and a Square-1. Here is some photos of the cubes http://goo.gl/cVcn13. They should come out late July.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm excited as I am for the moyu cubes for these.
I wonder which set will be better. 
Well, there went all the money I was planning to save.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

WHAT? NOOO

EDIT: I thought you were serious at first. Dang it.

EDIT2: Am I missing something? Other people seem to be taking this seriously.


----------



## ajayd (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, those pictures seem really awesome. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> EDIT2: Am I missing something? Other people seem to be taking this seriously.



They just don't want to give away to much info about it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2014)

It isn't even April 1st yet...


----------



## ajayd (Apr 1, 2014)

That's what makes it believable!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It isn't even April 1st yet...



Completely unrelated to thread, but how did you change your ranking from "member" to "nub?"


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Completely unrelated to thread, but how did you change your ranking from "member" to "nub?"



By becoming a premium member. You can change your title, have more messages in your inbox, awesomeness. You can also change your username once if you don't like it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome, the mechanism's pretty weird though...

Do you know how much the Square-1 will be?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It isn't even April 1st yet...



Hush don't spoil it yet.




brandbest1 said:


> Do you know how much the Square-1 will be?



I think around $10 like most of the other Sq-1s.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2014)

I heard that it was Daqing bao that is working on them.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> I'm excited as I am for the moyu cubes for these.
> I wonder which set will be better.
> Well, there went all the money I was planning to save.



Same here. lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It isn't even April 1st yet...



Is for me!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

strakerak said:


> By becoming a premium member. You can change your title, have more messages in your inbox, awesomeness. You can also change your username once if you don't like it.



How do people become premium members?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> How do people become premium members?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/premium.php


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't believe I fell for that... the troll has become the trolled...


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, nice one...didn't even realize that it's 4/1


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2014)

strakerak said:


> By becoming a premium member. You can change your title, have more messages in your inbox, awesomeness. You can also change your username once if you don't like it.



Plot twist though, Chris isn't a premium member.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Plot twist though, Chris isn't a premium member.



plot twist

Chris is just a nub, it reflects what he is like everybody else here


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 1, 2014)

plot twist:
Michael knows secret information and the actual april fool's joke tomorrow will be that this was actually real.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> plot twist:
> Michael knows secret information and the actual april fool's joke tomorrow will be that this was actually real.



Aprilfoolception


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> plot twist:
> Michael knows secret information and the actual april fool's joke tomorrow will be that this was actually real.



I hope that that is true


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 1, 2014)

That Square-1 has a really interesting mechanism, I can't really see how that works... Well if we finally get a Square-1 that cuts corners, I'm happy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> That Square-1 has a really interesting mechanism, I can't really see how that works... Well if we finally get a Square-1 that cuts corners, I'm happy.



I'm looking forward to it also


----------

